# Anyone use soy oil in the soap?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

It's time for me to order my oils for the year. And I'm looking at the attractive price of soy but have never used it. Thinking I will get some to test with but wanted to know if anyone had experiences using it, good or bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I've used the solid soy in place of or for part of the lard in the WM recipe. I can get it at the local Amish store, it's called Doughnut Fry, much cheaper. It's normally $40/50#, so I keep a box in case I get low on lard and don't want to order just lard. Lard at the Amish store is $5 for 2#. Wish they would carry the 50# boxes.  The soy makes a VERY hard bar. I don't mind using it for half the lard, but to totally replace it my bars tend to shatter pretty bad on the edges when I cut them.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I know in testing this as a single oil, it was a shatter bar, it also hurts your scent sticking. I feel like soy like I do palm, cheap is not better, and label appeal is everything.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I'm using Crisco (soy only) in my new recipe at 40%. It did cut the price per ounce. The one thing I've noticed is that every batch behaves differently while I'm working it. My old recipe of olive and coconut was always very consistent. This has been weird - I mean every time it acts differently. But I could have got a bummer batch of olive oil. I'm about out of it, and I don't think I'll mess with it again. Not keen on the soy anyway.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

I use soy/olive/coconut as my base - the soy and olive in equal amounts. Makes a nice hard bar, and I haven't had my problems so far with scents sticking.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I avoid soy as much as possible in my food so I've never really considered it in soap. But after just a little research from today I think I'll skip it in my soap as well. Thanks for the input.


----------

